# Where does the dollar go the furthest?



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,

Looking for ideas from cruisers. I'm still amassing the kitty but I got to wondering. What destinations have you found where the US dollar goes the furthest in terms of boat parts, maintenance, provisions, and on-shore entertainment? 

Unless the economy skyrockets in the next 5 years I will be one of those $500 a month cruisers. 

Only requirements are warm temperatures, good snorkeling, and not completely off the beaten path (I need some social interaction). I know there are many variables that come into play but I'm just looking to get some ideas as I plan.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm going to offer the unpopular answer and say: within the US. The Florida Keys, perhaps.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Based on your criteria, I would highly recommend South East Asia.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 on the US for being a cheap place to live/cruise, especially if you need boat parts. If you're looking for an expensive place to live/cruise, let me suggest Brazil ....

Mexico is quite reasonable and close to home (for you).


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ensenada report- compared to socal
Groceries, 1/2
Restaurants, 1/3 for cheap food, you can also pay US prices for fancy. When the three of us eat out it's usually between $6.00-$15.00 total.
Slip, 1/3 - 1/2
Medicine, less than 10%
Dentistry, 1/6
Pizza, 1/2
Car rental, double
Clothing, 1/2-3/4 unless you want name brands, then go to Ca.
Boat parts, go to San Diego
Consumables like oil, antifreeze, etc., a little less.
Manufactured goods like welders, air compressors, tools, X 1.25 or go to San Diego
Fuel, about 2/3 but it varies depending on where in the US you're buying. Diesel is about $2.50 now. I paid $5.45 in Newport.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

blueranger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for ideas from cruisers. I'm still amassing the kitty but I got to wondering. What destinations have you found where the US dollar goes the furthest in terms of boat parts, maintenance, provisions, and on-shore entertainment?
> 
> ...


As far as cost of living goes, cruising in SE Asia has been the cheapest for us.
Boatwork is cheapest in the Philippines. Excellent woodwork and teak stuff in Thailand. Malaysia has 90 visa on arrival, no port, customs or immigration fees. Duty free ports abound for cheap booze. Diesel is 2.35 usd a gallon. 35 bucks will get you a mountain of food, good for a week. 500 bucks a month goes a long way here....Many boats for sale here for a song....

As far as onshore entertainment goes, Phuket, Thailand is a favorite for the single handers.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

aeventyr60 said:


> As far as cost of living goes, cruising in SE Asia has been the cheapest for us.
> Boatwork is cheapest in the Philippines. Excellent woodwork and teak stuff in Thailand. Malaysia has 90 visa on arrival, no port, customs or immigration fees. Duty free ports abound for cheap booze. Diesel is 2.35 usd a gallon. 35 bucks will get you a mountain of food, good for a week. 500 bucks a month goes a long way here....Many boats for sale here for a song....
> 
> As far as onshore entertainment goes, Phuket, Thailand is a favorite for the single handers.


I have not cruised S.E. Asia in my own sailboat, but I have spent a considerable amount of time there, about a 4 to 6 weeks every winter for 7 yrs.

That being said, the other thing to consider is affordable and available health care. Thailand has both and many places in S.E. Asia are a short flight from some great hospitals via BKK and there is reasonable emergency care along much of the coast.


----------



## mountaintrout (May 20, 2012)

aeventyr60 said:


> As far as cost of living goes, cruising in SE Asia has been the cheapest for us.
> Boatwork is cheapest in the Philippines. Excellent woodwork and teak stuff in Thailand. Malaysia has 90 visa on arrival, no port, customs or immigration fees. Duty free ports abound for cheap booze. Diesel is 2.35 usd a gallon. 35 bucks will get you a mountain of food, good for a week. 500 bucks a month goes a long way here....Many boats for sale here for a song....
> 
> As far as onshore entertainment goes, Phuket, Thailand is a favorite for the single handers.


Why Phuket for singlehanders?


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Phuket Bachelor - Single Man Tours & Fun Budget Hotels


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Isla Mujeres Mexico has a nice anchorage, good storm port, nice night life, cheap groceries, and is well liked by people with 2 hands as well as 1.


----------



## mountaintrout (May 20, 2012)

ParadiseParrot said:


> Phuket Bachelor - Single Man Tours & Fun Budget Hotels


Thats what I figured, I have some friends that travel there quite frequently.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.phuket.net/visit-phuket/about/travelogues/travelogues-4/

Another take


----------



## mountaintrout (May 20, 2012)

Capt.aaron said:


> Isla Mujeres Mexico has a nice anchorage, good storm port, nice night life, cheap groceries, and is well liked by people with 2 hands as well as 1.


How long does it take to get there typically from KW?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

RobGallagher said:


> I have not cruised S.E. Asia in my own sailboat, but I have spent a considerable amount of time there, about a 4 to 6 weeks every winter for 7 yrs.
> 
> That being said, the other thing to consider is affordable and available health care. Thailand has both and many places in S.E. Asia are a short flight from some great hospitals via BKK and there is reasonable emergency care along much of the coast.


Yes, Indeed. Affordable health care abounds here. Many cruisers opt for a stay in Penang, Malaysia for more extensive health care needs. A visit to a GP is around 25 bucks....Prescription meds a fraction of the US cost. Singapore also a good stop for health care as well.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

blowinstink said:


> I'm going to offer the unpopular answer and say: within the US. The Florida Keys, perhaps.


Where your dollar goes the farthest? The farthest away from you perhaps. Monroe County (the keys) has the highest cost of living in Florida unless things have changed drastically.
Try the Dominican Republic, Panama, Guatemala, or Mexico away from the major tourist havens.


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you for the responses! KW is going to be the jumping off point but I've been all over the US. Time to see some new shores. SE Asia sounds incredibly appealing. Always looking for ideas. Thanks!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

blueranger said:


> Thank you for the responses! KW is going to be the jumping off point but I've been all over the US. Time to see some new shores. SE Asia sounds incredibly appealing. Always looking for ideas. Thanks!


Another thing to consider would be to buy a small boat over here. Plenty for sale to sail.

Howz that greatest snow on earth doing?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Something to consider is whether you want to get somewhere as quickly as possible and stay there or cruise and want to know the costs along the way. Our experience has been, using the US as a basis for comparison (assuming you are anchoring out):
Significantly more expensive: Australia (MacDonalds have 30 cent ice cream cones and that is the only bargain), French Polynesia, Galapagos, Easter Island
Significantly cheaper: Panama, Ecuador, Fiji, Vanuatu, Indonesia
Roughly the same: Canada, American Samoa, most of the Eastern Caribbean

Something else to consider is the availability of parts. Of the countries listed only a few have really decent marine parts available - US, Canada, Australia, American Samoa (order from West or Defender with delivery through USPS), St Martin, Grenada, USVI. If you are going elsewhere bring it or do without generally.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

mountaintrout said:


> How long does it take to get there typically from KW?


4 day's.


----------



## mountaintrout (May 20, 2012)

Capt.a05913 said:


> 4 day's.


Thanks.

28' boat? What are your thoughts on the best times to sail back/forth?


----------

